# How long after having baby did you/will you return to work?



## daisylane

OH and I have been weighing up our finances for next year when baby's here and SMP isn't much at all and I'm having a hard time trying to figure out how much we'd be entitled to in CTC or WTC and whether we'd qualify for a Sure Start Grant... it feels like so much hassle and I won't be bringing in very much and it's very tempting to go back to work earlier, perhaps working part-time for a while.

I was just wondering did you take all 39 weeks of your SMP or did you go back to work earlier, and if so how soon after having baby and what did you do about childcare? 

Thank-you for the help girls :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

im pregnant with baby 1 and i am taking full 39 wks smp although i agress it really isnt alot,then ill go back to work part time as soon as thats finishsed.


----------



## Zooy

I'm only taking 6-7 weeks, I make more than my husband and I love my job so much that the thought of being off for up to 35 weeks makes me crazy!


----------



## winterwonder

I'm not sure about it yet, dont think i'll be off for the whole 39 weeks, as i tend to earn a bit more than DH, on the childcare front my mum lives close by so we'll be relying on her heavily plus i'll probably swap to night shifts so we can avoid paying for additional child care.


----------



## DarlingMe

I am interested to hear the answers to this. I am in the US and the most we are allowed by law is 12 weeks. I dont know of any employers that give anything over that, except maybe in California, but they have different laws there. If you take over 12 weeks you are at risk of losing your job. For many companies that is unpaid unless you have vacation time you can use. We only get 12 weeks total, so if you take time off before, you are losing time after deliver. It amazes me how different the maternity leave is in different parts of the world!

Daisy, since you have quite a bit of time it is a good idea to set aside a good savings now. Maybe get a few months ahead on the bills that you can and put some money in an account. If you are off work for any reason prior to delivery or this way you wont feel pressured to go to back earlier for finances. Some girls say they are happy to come back after 8-12 weeks, others said it went way too fast!


----------



## tweedy

i am taking 3 months maternity then 3 months working from home full time, back to office full time when baby is 6 months, so i'll only drop to smp for 3 months and have been saving to cover this, we are not entitled to any help and have our daughter in parttime childcare which is £300 a month, with the new baby it'll be £500 for 2 days, my mum and mil do a day each and my husband works weekends so has a day off during the week. so our only worry is finding the extra £200 when i return to work, but i'm hoping i'll be able to do a day a week working from home, or hubbie will get a good promotion and payrise next april.


----------



## Sherileigh

I'm in Canada, but I'm taking the full year off! I get topped up to full pay from work for the first 17 weeks and the remainder of the year it's max $450/week less taxes. It's tough, but we'll survive!


----------



## Rebaby

I took 9 months maternity leave plus a few weeks holiday either side as well so in total i was off for just over 10 months.

We're planning for me to do roughly the same thing this time as well.

I'm very fortunate though in that we live in the UK and i work for the NHS which has a good maternity package :flower:


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm in the UK, but went back for the first time when Joe was 10 days old (so technically it was illegal :wacko:) and have been back a day or two days a week since then, as well as working from home doing ordering, photography and new product listings, and being constantly on call to answer queries about products and customer questions that the girls can't deal with, and doing all the money-side of things that the accountant doesn't do, like paying bills and wages etc. 

It's our business so I didn't really get a choice in the matter but I don't think I would have wanted to stay off long term anyway - it gives me a break away to feel like 'me' again and does wonders for my mental health to be in the loop and retain some slight control over my bit of the business.

OH comes from a massive family so there's always plenty of baby sitters available - his sister usually takes Joe on Saturdays to give us a break and his mum is going to take him every Monday from now on to let me work, and if I need to get something done I only need to phone and someone will come and sit with him here or take him. I'm very very lucky to have that and I don't think I could've coped without them!


----------



## chysantheMUM

I'm self employed so have no option but to go straight back to work because we can't afford for me not to, we're not entitled to any grants or benefits. I will be having 3 weeks off then back to work 3 days a week (10 hour shifts). If I had the choice I would love to have 39 weeks off but I don't :nope:


----------



## Newlywed52810

Wow we really dont get much of a maternity leave at all in the US. 

I will get 6 weeks of short term disability paid at 80% and then have the option of taking 6 more weeks unpaid. Which I will probably do, so three months total and then I am back to the office!


----------



## cherry_pie

I'm hoping to be able to afford the SMP, we have a little bit of savings to fall back on if the car or hosue or baby needs something as our budget will be only able to stretch for all the necessary bills and food etc but im hoping if we tighten our belts I can last the 39 weeks!


----------



## NDH

I work from home at a very flexible job. It's sort of self employed as I'm contracted and not an employee so I won't be eligible for any maternity pay that I'm aware of. I will probably go back to work fairly soon after but on adjusted hours while I find a schedule that works for me and baby.


----------



## CatherineK

I am in the US, I will be taking two months off (paid), my husband will take a month off. Luckily child care is not a worry, as we work opposite shifts, so one of us is always home with the kids.


----------



## ttcmikeandme

I'm taking 6 weeks off using standard fmla with my pto, then going back. Luckily I work 12 hr shifts, so 3 days a week is full time. My Mom is going to be nanny while Mike and I are at work, so we are going to pay her what we would pay to put the baby in childcare.


----------



## ahcigar1

I will be working till the day I go in labour and will only be taking off 6 weeks, if end up requiring a c-section then it will be 8 weeks. I wish I could take the whole 12 weeks that is alloted to us through FMLA but hubby and I just can't afford to not get paid for that long of a period.


----------



## HollieQ

I'm HOPING to take the full 9 months off, I've just paid off all my small debts and now over the next few months before I leave am saving like crazy, hoping to save a few grand to go along my maternity pay. My hubby has a really good job, so I think we'll be fine. I'm then going back to work 3 days a week and our baby will be going into nursery/childminder - not sure yet, for those 3 days.



chysantheMUM said:


> I'm self employed so have no option but to go straight back to work because we can't afford for me not to, we're not entitled to any grants or benefits. I will be having 3 weeks off then back to work 3 days a week (10 hour shifts). If I had the choice I would love to have 39 weeks off but I don't :nope:

heya hunny, you should be entitiled to Self Employed maternity allowance?

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyT...ort/Expectingorbringingupchildren/DG_10018869

I'm self employed and I think I'll be getting around £400/£500 a month.


----------



## nervouspains

I intented to go back after 9 months... that went to 12... then I couldnt bare to be away from him, so I was going to go back p/t. It turns out I would only be £100 better off a month, and to me, in my eyes, thats not enought to not see my son for 6 hours a day, 5 days a week x


----------



## chysantheMUM

HollieQ said:


> I'm HOPING to take the full 9 months off, I've just paid off all my small debts and now over the next few months before I leave am saving like crazy, hoping to save a few grand to go along my maternity pay. My hubby has a really good job, so I think we'll be fine. I'm then going back to work 3 days a week and our baby will be going into nursery/childminder - not sure yet, for those 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> chysantheMUM said:
> 
> 
> I'm self employed so have no option but to go straight back to work because we can't afford for me not to, we're not entitled to any grants or benefits. I will be having 3 weeks off then back to work 3 days a week (10 hour shifts). If I had the choice I would love to have 39 weeks off but I don't :nope:
> 
> heya hunny, you should be entitiled to Self Employed maternity allowance?
> 
> https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyT...ort/Expectingorbringingupchildren/DG_10018869
> 
> I'm self employed and I think I'll be getting around £400/£500 a month.Click to expand...

Hi Hollie, I wish that was enough but I'm afraid it isn't. Maybe your business doesn't have high overheads :shrug: but I need on average £170 a week to cover the business expenses (rent of premises, business rates, electric, water, gas, insurance etc etc) before even thinking about having money to live off and MA is only about £130 a week, so if I don't work then every week that goes by will be a £50 loss for the business, which will inevitably lead to me losing the business :dohh: I can't let that happen because I'll only have to start over again years down the line, so my only option is to keep working through what will undoubtably be a difficult time. I want to have my cake and eat it :winkwink: We've looked at it long and hard and the only way it can work without making me bankrupt, is if I keep working. I'm going to claim MA for the 3 weeks that I'll be closing the business and for about 5 weeks leading up to birth, when I will make full use of the KIT days (so will be working about 2 days a week during that time). Then after the birth, I will happily work 3 days a week (albiet very long shifts), because that means that I still get to spend 4 days a week with my baby, whilst maintaining the same level of income :thumbup: Its not ideal but needs must, although I'm still very envious of those that can take full maternity leave :winkwink:


----------



## teal

I took the full year off and used my annual leave on either side so I was off work for over 14 months xx


----------



## rwhite

I got a full time job when LO was 11 months old and I felt it was the perfect time for me :flower:


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Im planning to have 39 weeks off on the UK statutory maternity pay. £128 odd a week is rubbish but we will hopefully have some savings put aside should we need them. I plan to work three days a week when I go back, luckily we have two family members who are each willing to do 1 day childcare so we will only have to pay for 1 day a week at nursery x


----------



## ChristinaRN

I'm not going back for several years. This will be my 4th child so I really need to be home with all of my kids to assist with school work, school plays, after school activities etc. We are fortunate enough that DH has an awesome job and we can afford for me to quit. In a year or so I may work a few hours a week doing home health nursing (IV infusions in peoples homes) but essentially I will be a SAHM for the next few years.


----------



## missmayhem

i intend to take as long as possible off and then go back working evenings only, atm i work evenings and weekends

having weekends off mean that OH, baby and i can be a family and do family things

also me working evenings means i won't have to put baby in childcare, saving money

instead of sposie nappys i am using cloth to save money, so that will be a bit less going out each month


----------



## ahcigar1

I don't get paid at all for maternity leave only get up to 12 weeks of FMLA so will only be taking 6 weeks off before going back to work and will be working up till I go in labor.


----------



## glaciergirl

This is such an interesting thread, and I really feel for all those ladies that would like longer mat leave with their babies but can't.

I work as an Education Manager in Local Government, hubby is a University lecturer so we have good jobs. We took ages to decide to have kids so we have been saving for a while which has helped. I am taking 1 year off work, but only 10 months of that is Mat leave, the rest is made up of my annual leave carry over...so in fact I think there are only 4 weeks out of the year where I have no pay at all and will have to rely on savings.
Scary, but I have done the maths and think its going to be OK. 

I am looking forward to the career break as I am a workaholic who loves and has worked hard for my dream job! I will be going back to work at 4 days a week, so will hubby - so our baby will be in nursery 3 days a week (my mum and his mum are very far away)...


----------



## Trying4ababy

I had Madison on a Wednesday and was back to work on Monday.


----------



## Zodiac

I'll be working up untill two weeks before my due date, unless my doc says earlier. I have to plan my leave to the day because of the sensitivity of my job, I can't leave any loose ends.

After will be the standard 6 weeks of short term disability, and back to work. I can't afford to take any additional unpaid time. If I can I might see if I can work a few hours from home the 1st few weeks back so I just don't jump into being out of the house full time...but all that is up in the air for now.


----------



## Seity

I got up to 12 weeks unpaid. I took 8 weeks. (I was able to use my sick time to get paid while gone and I had enough to cover 8 weeks)
I also left work when my contractions were close enough to go to the hospital.


----------



## Mary Jo

with Adam I took the full 39 weeks, on SMP. finished work at 36 weeks so went back when he was 8 months old. but I only work very part time (1 or occasionally 2 days a week now). this time I hope to work to maybe 38 weeks, I'll definitely not go back before 39 weeks of MA is up (I don't qualify for SMP this time) and whether I go back depends on me being offered shifts as I work freelance. If I do get offered Saturday shifts, and OH can cope with the children, I will definitely go back.


----------



## Jellybean0k

I've taken 12 months off work, that includes the 11 weeks before, BUT, I have told them in work that I may come back early, it's not a problem though. I really do hope we can manage the full 12 months and put enough by to cope with the 3 months unpaid - eek


----------



## oblada18

I will be taking 4 months, including about 3 weeks of holidays roughly. Will start maternity leave a couple of weeks before my due date so when I go back to work LO will be a bit more than 3 months old... Planning to go back on 4 days + 1 day home working if that is possible. Booked the nursery already... I think its a reasonable compromise; cant afford to live on SMP for long and plus I dont want to stay away from my work for too long either lol ;)

xx


----------



## xxsteffyxx

With my company I am very blessed that I get my salary topped up by my company on SMP, so they top up whatever SMP gives me to make up my normal monthly wage for 6 months. After that I am entilted to a further 6 months on AML, which is also topped up to make my annual salary, plus I get a lovely bonus in March which will help, massively!

All in all i am entitled to 52 weeks off with my company.

But I may only take 6 months, depending on the circumstances. Still early days yet, so havn't fully decided!


----------



## HollieQ

chysantheMUM said:


> HollieQ said:
> 
> 
> I'm HOPING to take the full 9 months off, I've just paid off all my small debts and now over the next few months before I leave am saving like crazy, hoping to save a few grand to go along my maternity pay. My hubby has a really good job, so I think we'll be fine. I'm then going back to work 3 days a week and our baby will be going into nursery/childminder - not sure yet, for those 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> chysantheMUM said:
> 
> 
> I'm self employed so have no option but to go straight back to work because we can't afford for me not to, we're not entitled to any grants or benefits. I will be having 3 weeks off then back to work 3 days a week (10 hour shifts). If I had the choice I would love to have 39 weeks off but I don't :nope:
> 
> heya hunny, you should be entitiled to Self Employed maternity allowance?
> 
> https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyT...ort/Expectingorbringingupchildren/DG_10018869
> 
> I'm self employed and I think I'll be getting around £400/£500 a month.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Hollie, I wish that was enough but I'm afraid it isn't. Maybe your business doesn't have high overheads :shrug: but I need on average £170 a week to cover the business expenses (rent of premises, business rates, electric, water, gas, insurance etc etc) before even thinking about having money to live off and MA is only about £130 a week, so if I don't work then every week that goes by will be a £50 loss for the business, which will inevitably lead to me losing the business :dohh: I can't let that happen because I'll only have to start over again years down the line, so my only option is to keep working through what will undoubtably be a difficult time. I want to have my cake and eat it :winkwink: We've looked at it long and hard and the only way it can work without making me bankrupt, is if I keep working. I'm going to claim MA for the 3 weeks that I'll be closing the business and for about 5 weeks leading up to birth, when I will make full use of the KIT days (so will be working about 2 days a week during that time). Then after the birth, I will happily work 3 days a week (albiet very long shifts), because that means that I still get to spend 4 days a week with my baby, whilst maintaining the same level of income :thumbup: Its not ideal but needs must, although I'm still very envious of those that can take full maternity leave :winkwink:Click to expand...

ah I see, yeah i just work from home, next to no overheads. Your plan sounds good though, you've done well to get such a great business up and running, and now you have a LO on the way, well done and good luck :flower:


----------



## Lozzy_Loo

daisylane said:


> OH and I have been weighing up our finances for next year when baby's here and SMP isn't much at all and I'm having a hard time trying to figure out how much we'd be entitled to in CTC or WTC and whether we'd qualify for a Sure Start Grant... it feels like so much hassle and I won't be bringing in very much and it's very tempting to go back to work earlier, perhaps working part-time for a while.
> 
> I was just wondering did you take all 39 weeks of your SMP or did you go back to work earlier, and if so how soon after having baby and what did you do about childcare?
> 
> Thank-you for the help girls :flower:

Hey this is exactly how i feel.
I feel like i havent really got a clue if im entitled to ctc or wtc, and it just seems like alot of hassle to sort out...

Do you know when we have to ring them up to apply for all of this??


----------



## ttcfirstbb

Trying4ababy said:


> I had Madison on a Wednesday and was back to work on Monday.

Wow ur kidding! How did u do it?


----------



## ttcfirstbb

I have 2 days left at work n will be taking 12 weeks off work. I will be going back on Sept 19th. I hope LO isnt too overdue as I wanna spend most of my maternity leave w him. I will then be going back part time. Im fortunate to have a great boss that will pay me during maternity leave.


----------



## chubbin

I was offered full time work when LO was just over a year old, and I took it. I LOVE being back at work, although as LO is still not sleeping through the night every night, I am permanently knackered! LO goes to a childminder 4 days a week, which he seems to love. I then have him for half a day on Friday, and mil has him in the afternoon xx


----------



## rocketb

I plan to take the full 12 weeks unpaid. I work for a small company and they'll be flexible about it. 

Happily DH makes enough and we have more than enough in savings to support us during that time. All the cars are paid off and all my salary has ever covered is groceries, my own gas expenses, and luxuries like our twice-monthly maid service. DH wants me to see if I have the option of working part time afterwards. I can look into it... but I love my job (architect) and really want to continue working on my career. Once I'm working again, child care will only take about a third of my salary each month. We could have three kids before it would start making sense for me to stay at home and only two total are planned.


----------



## babydustcass

As I own my own business and co-own another I will be back at work within a week or so... Starting with the little jobs and building gradually back up to a full time job! OH finishes at 3 most days so my real work hours will be then and when LO is sleeping. I pay national insurance and I'm told this gives me some maternity allowance but as you live to youre means we need the income from my work... If I don't do it there is no one else too! The good thing about my own business is that it started as my hobby and I can take things as slowly or quickly as I feel when ready! When I'm not working my fingers are twitching lol


----------



## sunshine2010

I will be taking 14 weeks off, 3 of which are holiday. I don't know how we would cope on SMP, I get 3 weeks full pay, 6 weeks at 90% and then on to SMP


----------



## tristansmum

I have taken the whole 39 weeks on SMP.. so 6 weeks was at 90% of wage and the next 33 weeks have been £128 p/w. My husband has a reasonible wage which covers our morgage and bills. I have used mine for food and petrol. Luckily we have no debits. We have good savings but luckily we have not touched them at all and have managed to add a tiny bit each month. Our families have helped out with stuff for my son like clothing and stroller ect. Child benefit more than covers nappies, wipes and formula. 

I go back to work next month when Tristan will be 8.5 months. Our mums are going to share childcare which they will do for free. I will be part time. Its not been easy but i am so happy to have had all this time with him. I am NOT looking forward to returning to work.


----------



## SKATERBUN

Took the whole year off work so 11 months, and I have to say it was well worth it even not being paid for 3 months. I wouldnt of liked to have put LO into childcare before she could even crawl and explore, i spent the most important time with her. I couldnt really afford to but we managed it.


----------



## Housedoll36

12 months :)


----------



## nmmom813

I'll probably only get about 4 weeks off but I work for my mother-in-law and she said that I can bring the baby here for the first few months. Then after that my mom is going to be my daycare!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My daughter will be 8 weeks on Wednesday. I'm returning to full-time placement on Monday. My husband is layed off permanently so we need me to graduate on time, which is 2 weeks after his severance runs out.


----------



## SweetJennie

I have 1 years maternity leave available through the employment insurance program and if needed up to 15 weeks before the baby is born for sickness. That being said I do not want to go on mat leave too soon before the baby is due and I really don't think I'm going to take the full year off. Everyone tells me I'm crazy and that once I hold the baby on my arms I will change my mind but I really love my job and it is a part of who I am. So losing(even temporarily) it is going to be really hard on me. Oh would love to take time off to spend with the baby so I may take some of the year and he may take the rest.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Jennie, I felt the same way. We have a year here too but after my oldest was born, I just couldn't bear going back after only a year. I've stayed home now for a little over four years, and wasn't planning on returning to placement until September, but with my husband's layoff and his severance running out two weeks before graduation, I have no choice. I feel sad that I have to miss my last baby's babyhood, but sometimes, you just have to prioritize.

At least my husband will see that staying home isn't all about eating chips and watching soaps all day.


----------



## SweetJennie

Lol yeah I can see where some guys would get the wrong idea about what house wives do! I have so much respect for women who stay home and take care of their children. I just don't think I would have the mental ability to do solely that day in and out. Not that i am worried because it is a lot of work and dedication. I would do it if pushed but I feel like I would want my time as well and work is a big part of who I am.


----------



## Audraia

I live in the US and my work told me I got 6 weeks unpaid for maternity leave, then I have to be back to my 45-50 hour work week after that....

Wish I lived in the UK! :)


----------



## Hayley90

i only took 11 weeks, it sucked. I am in so much debt because of taking even that long though, so i had no choice to go back.

i strongly recommend taking as long as you can, its so worth the struggle money-wise. 

next time, im taking the full 39 weeks, then the unpaid leave too if i can help it! x


----------



## 24/7

I'm taking seven months full pay, three of SMP then unpaid - I'm very lucky. xx


----------



## fieldmouse

At the moment, I'm planning on taking a year out. I think we'll be able to cope fine while I'm on SMP - although it's not much, my husband has a good job and we get a rental income from his mum's house that we're going to fall back on now. It might get a bit tougher once the SMP stops, we'll have to see how that goes. I'm also playing it by ear a bit anyway as I may feel like I want to go back to work earlier, probably part time though. If I did, I think it would be for me rather than a financial thing. We don't have any family nearby so the baby would have to go into nursery and I'm not sure if my wages would cover the expense of that, although I haven't done any sums on that yet. I finish work this Friday - I've always been really career focused but am so looking forward to mat leave! It will also feel very strange not to be working after being in work for over 12 years! But I love the idea of being a SAHM for that first year. Good luck to everyone, whatever the plans are. I really admire mums who are holding down jobs or running businesses with a baby as I'm sure that's not an easy option :)


----------



## fieldmouse

I'm also thinking how lucky we are in the UK. I've always thought our SMP was pretty rubbish, but at least we do have some payment and options to stay off work for 9 months. It sounds a lot tougher in the US! If we go back at 6 months, our employer has to give our old job back. If we go back after 9 months or 12 months, they have to give us an equivalent of our job back (and most people I know have gone back into their old job). Plus there are options for arranging flexible working, although that does depend on the role and the employer. But since I've been on this forum I've realised that we are actually quite fortunate here - although I think in Sweden there's an even better maternity/paternity package where you are fully paid for like a year or something!


----------

